# Narwal,Rosa Arthur.Marconi and Normandie from Belguim c 1952



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Im looking for pictures and or info about any of these four Belgian trawlers operating in the Moray Firth around the early 1950s Unfortunately I dont have Reg Nos but their names were Narwal (Skipper Roger Coolier) Normandie (Skipper Arthur Van Leke) and Rosa Arthur (Skipper Arthur Vileyn) and the Marconi (Skipper oscar Van Der Kerkove) 
Any help would be gratefully appreciated
DM


----------



## nicolina (Jun 17, 2007)

From the book: Belgische Zeevisserij by authors Corveleyn/Eneman following:
Marconi O89 Built by Werft Boel Themes in 1947 Sold to Congo in 1962 Scrapped in 1974.
Narwhal O292 Built as van Eyck in Vlaardingen Holland in 1931 Fished out of UK from 1940 to 1945 When R/N Narwal O292 R/N Virgi Mizdi 1958 Scrapped in 1967.
Rosa-Arthur O 94 Built by Werft Boel Themes in 1936 but registered as O346
Served in The Royal Navy during WW2.
In 1946 she got the fishing number O94 Sold in 1954 R/N Esperance O94
Scrapped in 1977
There is nothing in the book about any trawler named Normandie this is maybe because the book only gives informations on trawlers who did fish the Icelandic fishing grounds.


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Jon Leif many thanks for he information These four boats used to fish just off where I live (In fact according to the local papers too close at times) !!!!!!


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Donald some more info from Lloyds from date built to 1945.

Rosa Arthur Built 1936 by Jos Boel & Fils Tamise, 132gt. 87 x 21 x 10.5 ft.
4 cyl 54nhp Humboldt-Deutzmotoren, A G Koln Duetz, Owned by D Vileyn then August Vileyn.

Van Eyck ( Narwhal ) built 1931 by SCHpsbw " Lands Welwaren " v/h J S Figee Vlaardingen, 93.2 x 20.5 x 9.1 ft. 6 cyl 102nhp Sulzer Bros Winterthur
Owned by N.V. Moter - Visscherij. Hope this helps


----------

